# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводские номера ЛаГГ-3

## lindr

зав номер модиф. завод серия № в серии дата выпуска Эксплуатант БН примечания

31210000		№21	00	00	1940	СССР		завод №21 потерян 28.05.43
312111		№21	01	01	23.01.41	СССР		первый
312112		№21	01	02	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 03.41
312117		№21	01	07	1941	СССР		ШВАК АГ-40 испытания 03.41, 62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 07.08.42
312119		№21	01	09	1941	СССР		МП-6
3121110		№21	01	10	1941	СССР		документ
3121119		№21	01	19	1941	СССР		документ
3121121		№21	01	21	25.04.41	СССР		Л-5
312122		№21	02	02	05.04.41	СССР		документ
312123		№21	02	03	1941	СССР		документ
312124		№21	02	04	1941	СССР		24-й ИАП
312127		№21	02	07	1941	СССР		4-я ВА документ
312129		№21	02	09	1941	СССР		пассажирский двухместный
3121215		№21	02	15	1941	СССР		ЧФ
3121226		№21	02	26	05.41	СССР		авария 13.06.41
3121228		№21	02	28	1941	СССР		документ
3121231		№21	02	31	05.41	СССР		564-й ИАП потерян 11.10.41
3121232		№21	02	32	05.41	СССР		испытания 1942
3121235		№21	02	35	05.41	СССР		24-й ИАП потерян 25.08.41
3121239		№21	02	39	05.41	СССР		24-й ИАП
3121241		№21	02	41	05.41	СССР		564-й ИАП сбит 15.10.41
3121242		№21	02	42	1941	СССР		документ
3121243		№21	02	43	1941	СССР		документ
3121245		№21	02	45	1941	СССР		документ
3121256		№21	02	56	1941	СССР		5-я ВА
3121261		№21	02	61	05.41	СССР		4-я ВА документ
3121265		№21	02	65	1941	СССР		документ
3121280		№21	02	80	1941	СССР		документ
3121291		№21	02	91	1941	СССР		документ
312132		№21	03	02	05.41	СССР		документ
312133		№21	03	03	05.41	СССР		документ
312134		№21	03	04	05.41	СССР		документ
3121311		№21	03	11	1941	СССР		821-й ИАП
3121319		№21	03	19	1941	СССР		испытания 04.41
3121321		№21	03	21	05.41	СССР		потерян при облете 26.05.41
3121322		№21	03	22	1941	СССР		документ
3121323		№21	03	23	1941	СССР		документ
3121324		№21	03	24	1941	СССР		испытания 04.41
3121325		№21	03	25	1941	СССР		документ
3121340		№21	03	40	1941	СССР		документ
3121342		№21	03	42	1941	СССР		документ
3121356		№21	03	56	05.41	СССР		145-й ИАП потерян 26.08.41
3121357		№21	03	57	05.41	СССР	57	524-й ИАП, Финляндия LG-3
3121363		№21	03	63	1941	СССР		испытания 04.41
3121369		№21	03	69	1941	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 22.08.41
3121370		№21	03	70	15.07.41	СССР		документ
3121371		№21	03	71	1941	СССР		документ
3121372		№21	03	72	1941	СССР		документ
3121373		№21	03	73	1941	СССР		документ
3121374		№21	03	74	1941	СССР		документ
3121376		№21	03	76	10.06.41	СССР		эталон потерян 14.06.41
3121378		№21	03	78	1941	СССР		24-й ИАП сбит 21.07.41
3121379		№21	02	79	05.41	СССР		564-й ИАП сбит 02.12.41
3121392		№21	03	92	1941	СССР		документ
3121393		№21	03	93	1941	СССР		документ
31213102		№21	03	102	1941	СССР		24-й ИАП сбит 15.07.41
31213103		№21	03	103	1941	СССР		145-й ИАП потерян 15.09.41
31213104		№21	03	104	1942	СССР		24-й ИАП таран 20.08.41
31213106		№21	03	106	1941	СССР		564-й ИАП, 508-й ИАП
31213109		№21	03	109	1941	СССР		Завод №21 потерян 25.06.41
31213115		№21	03	115	28.06.41	СССР		документ
31213118		№21	03	118	1941	СССР		24-й ИАП сбит 14.07.41
31213120		№21	03	120	1941	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 04.08.41
31213121		№21	03	121	05.41	СССР		145-й ИАП сбит 13.09.41
31213125		№21	03	125	1941	СССР		24-й ИАП потерян 14.07.41
312146		№21	04	06	07.41	СССР		Гальченко
312147		№21	04	07	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121410		№21	04	10	07.41	СССР	72	145-й ИАП сбит 04.08.41
3121411		№21	04	11	07.41	СССР		609-й ИАП
3121417		№21	04	07	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121416		№21	04	16	07.41	СССР		178-й ИАП
3121418		№21	04	18	07.41	СССР		564-й ИАП потерян 29.12.41
3121419		№21	04	19	07.41	СССР		документ
3121422		№21	04	22	07.41	СССР		РС-82 фото 09.41
3121423		№21	04	23	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121424		№21	04	24	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП, 4-я ВА
3121427		№21	04	27	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121432		№21	04	32	07.41	СССР		документ
3121435		№21	04	35	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121436		№21	04	36	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121437		№21	04	37	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121439		№21	04	39	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121440		№21	04	40	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121443		№21	04	43	07.07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121445		№21	04	45	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121447		№21	04	47	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121448		№21	04	48	07.41	СССР		24-й ИАП потерян 18.08.41
3121449		№21	04	49	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121450		№21	04	50	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121451		№21	04	51	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121452		№21	04	52	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121453		№21	04	53	07.41	СССР		документ
3121454		№21	04	54	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121457		№21	04	54	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121459		№21	04	59	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121460		№21	04	60	1941	СССР	60	уничтожен на земле 1941
3121463		№21	04	63	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121465		№21	04	65	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121466		№21	04	66	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121468		№21	04	68	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121470		№21	04	70	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП, 486-й ИАП потерян 05.10.42
3121472		№21	04	72	07.41	СССР		документ
3121475		№21	04	75	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121476		№21	04	76	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121477		№21	04	77	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121483		№21	04	83	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121485		№21	04	85	07.41	СССР		33-й ИАП
3121488		№21	04	88	06.07.41	СССР		Завод №21 потерян 06.07.41
3121490		№21	04	90	1941	СССР		Завод №21 потерян 18.07.41
3121498		№21	04	98	07.41	СССР		24-й ИАП
31214100		№21	04	100	1941	СССР		документ
312158		№21	05	08	05.08.41	СССР		документ
3121510		№21	05	10	1941	СССР		38-я ОРАЭ сбит 22.08.41
3121513		№21	05	13	1941	СССР		документ
3121520		№21	05	20	1941	СССР		документ
3121521		№21	05	21	1941	СССР		Завод №21 потерян 08.41
3121528		№21	05	28	1941	СССР		Завод №21 потерян 20.07.41
3121530		№21	05	30	1941	СССР		38-я ОРАЭ сбит 24.09.41
3121531		№21	05	31	1941	СССР		38-я ОРАЭ сбит 05.10.41
3121536		№21	05	36	1941	СССР		38-я ОРАЭ сбит 03.10.41
3121544		№21	05	44	25.07.41	СССР		сбит обломки фото
3121549		№21	05	49	1941	СССР		178-й ИАП сбит 18.11.41
3121550		№21	05	50	1941	СССР		38-я ОРАЭ сбит 05.10.41
3121552		№21	05	52	1941	СССР		178-й ИАП
3121561		№21	05	61	1941	СССР		178-й ИАП потерян 28.09.41
3121565		№21	05	65	1941	СССР		Завод №21 авария 26.07.41
3121584		№21	05	84	1941	СССР		178-й ИАП сбит 18.11.41
3121585		№21	05	85	1941	СССР		178-й ИАП потерян 30.08.41
3121586		№21	05	86	1941	СССР		272-й ИАП сбит 05.10.42
3121587		№21	05	87	1941	СССР		178-й ИАП потерян 28.09.41
3121590		№21	05	90	1941	СССР		178-й ИАП сбит 05.10.41
3121591		№21	05	91	1941	СССР		178-й ИАП сбит 29.09.41
3121594		№21	05	94	1941	СССР		документ
3121596		№21	05	96	1941	СССР		документ
3121597		№21	05	97	1941	СССР		178-й ИАП потерян 10.10.41
3121598		№21	05	98	1941	СССР		документ
3121599		№21	05	99	1941	СССР		документ
312161		№21	06	01	1941	СССР		документ
312163		№21	06	03	1941	СССР		документ
312166		№21	06	06	1941	СССР		19-й ИАП потерян при облете 30.07.41
312168		№21	06	08	1941	СССР		18-й ГвИАП сбит 09.42
3121644		№21	06	44	12.08.41	СССР		документ
3121652		№21	06	52	1941	СССР		документ
3121653		№21	06	53	1941	СССР		21-й ИАП сбит 02.10.41
3121662		№21	06	62	1941	СССР		документ
3121665		№21	06	65	1941	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 26.06.43
3121667		№21	06	67	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото
3121668		№21	06	68	12.08.41	СССР		документ
3121680		№21	06	80	1941	СССР		документ
3121682		№21	06	82	1941	СССР		документ
3121684		№21	06	84	1941	СССР		документ
3121686		№21	06	86	1941	СССР		документ
3121695		№21	06	95	1941	СССР		160-й ИАП сбит 29.09.41
3121699		№21	06	99	1941	СССР		документ
3121715		№21	07	15	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09.41 ШВАК, М-105ПА
3121719		№21	07	19	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото
3121731		№21	07	31	1941	СССР		247-й ИАП потерян 03.09.41
3121737		№21	07	37	1941	СССР		564-й ИАП сбит 12.41
3121748		№21	07	48	1941	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ
3121751		№21	07	51	1941	СССР		247-й ИАП
3121752		№21	07	52	1941	СССР		44-й ИАП, 174-й ШАП
3121756		№21	07	56	1941	СССР		272-й ИАП сбит 11.10.41
3121757		№21	07	57	1941	СССР		272-й ИАП сбит 10.41
3121758		№21	07	58	1941	СССР		272-й ИАП сбит 10.41
3121759		№21	07	59	1941	СССР		523-й ИАП
3121760		№21	07	60	1941	СССР		513-й ИАП сбит 16.02.42
3121765		№21	07	65	1941	СССР		документ
3121771		№21	07	71	1941	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 11.41
3121773		№21	07	73	1941	СССР		документ
3121790		№21	07	90	1941	СССР		5-й ИАП сбит 08.09.41
312181		№21	08	01	1941	СССР		564-й ИАП сбит 06.10.41
312183		№21	08	03	1941	СССР		документ
3121813		№21	08	13	1941	СССР		документ
3121827		№21	08	27	1941	СССР		5-й ИАП сбит 08.09.41
3121844		№21	08	44	1941	СССР		документ
3121855		№21	08	55	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1941
3121863		№21	08	63	1941	СССР		документ
3121870		№21	08	70	1941	СССР		564-й ИАП потерян 13.11.41
3121874		№21	08	74	1941	СССР		документ
3121878		№21	08	78	1941	СССР		документ
3121885		№21	08	85	1941	СССР		документ
3121893		№21	08	93	1941	СССР		документ
3121896		№21	08	96	1941	СССР		документ
312196		№21	09	06	1941	СССР		документ
312197		№21	09	07	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 04.42 37мм 
3121917		№21	09	17	25.09.41	СССР		фото ЦВМА
3121919		№21	09	19	1941	СССР		документ
3121921		№21	09	21	09.41	СССР		508-й ИАП сбит
3121922		№21	09	22	1941	СССР		документ
3121929		№21	09	29	1941	СССР		документ
3121934		№21	09	34	1941	СССР		документ
3121946		№21	09	46	1941	СССР		564-й ИАП сбит 13.11.41
3121952		№21	09	52	1941	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
3121955		№21	09	55	1941	СССР		документ
3121959		№21	09	59	1941	СССР		фото ЦВМА
3121961		№21	09	61	1941	СССР		документ
3121962		№21	09	62	1941	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
3121965		№21	09	65	1941	СССР		821-й ИАП
3121972		№21	09	72	1941	СССР		документ
3121974		№21	09	74	1941	СССР		документ
3121982		№21	09	82	1941	СССР		178-й ИАП потерян 07.12.41
3121989		№21	09	89	1941	СССР		документ
3121990		№21	09	90	1941	СССР		документ
3121107		№21	10	07	1941	СССР		564-й ИАП сбит 06.10.41
31211010		№21	10	10	1941	СССР		564-й ИАП сбит 12.10.41
31211012		№21	10	12	1941	СССР		239-й ИАП сбит 06.03.42
31211027		№21	10	27	05.10.41	СССР		документ
31211036		№21	10	36	1941	СССР		564-й ИАП сбит 11.10.41
31211041		№21	10	41	1941	СССР		документ
31211042		№21	10	42	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото
31211044		№21	10	44	1941	СССР		документ
31211046		№21	10	46	1941	СССР		документ
31211047		№21	10	47	1941	СССР		564-й ИАП сбит 11.10.41
31211049		№21	10	49	1941	СССР		564-й ИАП потерян 30.9.41
31211054		№21	10	54	1941	СССР		документ
31211056		№21	10	56	1941	СССР		178-й ИАП потерян 05.11.41
31211062		№21	10	62	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10.41 улучшенная аэродинамика
31211079		№21	10	79	1941	СССР		документ
31211083		№21	10	83	1941	СССР		документ
31211086		№21	10	86	1941	СССР		документ
31211091		№21	10	91	1941	СССР		документ
31211132		№21	11	32	11.10.41	СССР		14-й ЗАП сбит 31.10.42
31211134		№21	11	34	1941	СССР		документ
31211139		№21	11	39	1941	СССР		24-й ИАП сбит 15.04.42
31211146		№21	11	46	1941	СССР		документ
31211150		№21	11	50	10.41	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 1941
31211151		№21	11	51	10.41	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 1941
31211152		№21	11	52	1941	СССР		документ
31211154		№21	11	54	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото
31211159		№21	11	59	10.41	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 1941
31211166		№21	11	66	1941	СССР		документ
31211167		№21	11	67	1941	СССР		документ
31211184		№21	11	84	1941	СССР		33-й ИАП сбит 02.03.42
31211192		№21	11	92	1941	СССР		документ
31211196		№21	11	96	1941	СССР		документ
31211197		№21	11	97	1941	СССР		документ
312111100		№21	11	100	1941	СССР		документ
3121125		№21	12	05	1941	СССР		документ
31211214		№21	12	14	1941	СССР		документ
31211215		№21	12	15	1941	СССР		документ
31211226		№21	12	26	1941	СССР		документ
31211232		№21	12	32	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 03-04.42
31211233		№21	12	33	1941	СССР		822-й ИАП
31211241		№21	12	41	1941	СССР		564-й ИАП, 508-й ИАП
31211243		№21	12	43	1941	СССР		документ
31211244		№21	12	44	1941	СССР		520-й ИАП сбит 28.03.42
31211252		№21	12	52	1941	СССР		документ
31211259		№21	12	59	1941	СССР		документ
31211270		№21	12	70	1941	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
31211275		№21	12	75	17.10.41	СССР		434-й ИАП сбит 02.02.42
31211284		№21	12	84	1941	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 04.04.42
31211290		№21	12	90	1941	СССР		291-й ИАП сбит 30.03.42
31211295		№21	12	95	1941	СССР		документ
31211297		№21	12	97	1941	СССР		РС-82 в серии
3121134		№21	13	04	1941	СССР		документ
31211311		№21	13	11	1941	СССР		документ
31211317		№21	13	17	1941	СССР		документ
31211318		№21	13	18	1941	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 11.08.42
31211325		№21	13	25	1941	СССР		документ
31211334		№21	13	34	1941	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 09-12.42
31211340		№21	13	40	1941	СССР		документ
31211342		№21	13	42	1941	СССР		160-й ИАП сбит 07.12.41
31211345		№21	13	45	1941	СССР		документ
31211347		№21	13	47	1941	СССР		документ
31211359		№21	13	59	1941	СССР		32-й ИАП ЧФ, 11-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 11.08.42
31211366		№21	13	66	01.11.41	СССР		168-й ИАП потерян 25.01.42
31211370		№21	13	70	1941	СССР		документ
31211371		№21	13	71	1941	СССР		документ
31211375		№21	13	75	1941	СССР		документ
31211380		№21	13	80	1941	СССР		документ
31211398		№21	13	98	1941	СССР		документ
312113100		№21	13	100	1941	СССР		документ
3121146		№21	14	06	1941	СССР		документ
3121149		№21	14	09	1941	СССР		документ
31211411		№21	14	11	1941	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 05.10.42
31211416		№21	14	16	1941	СССР		564-й ИАП, 508-й ИАП
31211422		№21	14	22	1941	СССР		172-й ИАП сбит 12.01.42 РС
31211423		№21	14	23	1941	СССР		потерян 1941
31211430		№21	14	30	20.11.41	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31211432		№21	14	32	1941	СССР		документ
31211436		№21	14	36	1941	СССР		документ
31211445		№21	14	45	1941	СССР		фото
31211446		№21	14	46	1941	СССР		документ
31211448		№21	14	48	1941	СССР		ВВС ЧФ потерян 01.07.42
31211451		№21	14	51	1941	СССР		ВВС ЧФ потерян 07.10.42
31211452		№21	14	52	1941	СССР		5-я ВА
31211453		№21	14	53	1941	СССР		ВВС ЧФ потерян 16.06.42
31211457		№21	14	57	1941	СССР		документ
31211458		№21	14	58	1941	СССР		508-й ИАП
31211463		№21	14	63	1941	СССР		документ
31211464		№21	14	64	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото
31211470		№21	14	70	1941	СССР		документ
31211483		№21	14	83	1941	СССР		38-й ИАП сбит 13.03.42
31211496		№21	14	96	1941	СССР		документ
31211512		№21	15	12	1941	СССР		документ
31211522		№21	15	22	19.11.41	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31211529		№21	15	29	1941	СССР		документ
31211535		№21	15	35	1941	СССР		документ
31211536		№21	15	36	17.11.41	СССР		документ
31211542		№21	15	42	1941	СССР		документ
31211545		№21	15	45	1941	СССР		520-й ИАП
31211553		№21	15	53	1941	СССР		документ
31211554		№21	15	54	1941	СССР		508-й ИАП
31211558		№21	15	58	1941	СССР		документ
31211565		№21	15	65	1941	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 04.04.42
31211572		№21	15	72	1941	СССР		документ
31211585		№21	15	85	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото
31211594		№21	15	94	1941	СССР		документ
31211596		№21	15	96	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото
3121164		№21	16	04	1941	СССР		документ
3121165		№21	16	05	1941	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
31211625		№21	16	25	1941	СССР		156-й ИАП сбит 03.02.42
31211641		№21	16	41	1941	СССР		документ
31211647		№21	16	47	1941	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
31211648		№21	16	48	1941	СССР		документ
31211651		№21	16	51	1941	СССР		документ
31211653		№21	16	53	1941	СССР		21-й ИАП сбит 
31211656		№21	16	56	1941	СССР		11-й ГвИАП сбит 29.05.42
31211659		№21	16	59	1941	СССР		4-я ВА
31211662		№21	16	62	1941	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
31211666		№21	16	66	1941	СССР		21-й ИАП
31211667		№21	16	67	1941	СССР		255-й ИАП СФ сбит 28.12.41
31211669		№21	16	69	1941	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 04.04.42
31211670		№21	16	70	1941	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 13.02.42
31211684		№21	16	84	1941	СССР		документ
31211685		№21	16	85	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото
31211691		№21	16	91	1941	СССР		документ
31211695		№21	16	95	1941	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 29.03.42
31211698		№21	16	98	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото
312116100		№21	16	100	1941	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 27.02.42
3121172		№21	17	02	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 15.03.42
3121173		№21	17	03	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 13.03.42
3121176		№21	17	06	1942	СССР		документ
31211710		№21	17	10	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 27.02.42
31211712		№21	17	12	1942	СССР		документ
31211715		№21	17	15	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 27.04.42
31211719		№21	17	19	07.01.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31211721		№21	17	21	1942	СССР		508-й ИАП
31211722		№21	17	22	1942	СССР		документ
31211732		№21	17	32	1942	СССР		МАП ПАКУ потерян 07.08.42
31211743		№21	17	43	30.12.41	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31211748		№21	17	48	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП сбит 
31211751		№21	17	51	1942	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31211752		№21	17	52	1942	СССР		документ
31211757		№21	17	57	07.01.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31211759		№21	17	59	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
31211760	3-37	№21	17	60	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП сбит 07.08.42
31211762		№21	17	62	1942	СССР		документ
31211771		№21	17	71	08.01.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31211777		№21	17	77	05.01.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31211780		№21	17	80	1942	СССР		документ
31211795		№21	17	95	01.42	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 27.02.42
3121181		№21	18	01	1942	СССР		510-й ИАП
3121182		№21	18	02	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
3121183		№21	18	03	1942	СССР		510-й ИАП
3121184		№21	18	04	1942	СССР		документ
3121187		№21	18	07	1942	СССР		510-й ИАП
3121189		№21	18	09	1942	СССР		24-й ИАП сбит 15.04.42
31211819		№21	18	19	1942	СССР		документ
31211822		№21	18	22	1942	СССР		564-й ИАП, 508-й ИАП
31211825		№21	18	25	1942	СССР		документ
31211832		№21	18	32	1942	СССР		564-й ИАП, 508-й ИАП
31211850		№21	18	50	1942	СССР		документ
31211851		№21	18	51	1942	СССР		510-й ИАП
31211855		№21	18	55	1942	СССР		испытания
31211865		№21	18	65	1942	СССР		510-й ИАП
31211873		№21	18	73	1942	СССР		510-й ИАП
31211877		№21	18	77	1942	СССР		510-й ИАП
31211879		№21	18	79	1942	СССР		документ
31211880		№21	18	80	1942	СССР		510-й ИАП
31211885		№21	18	85	1942	СССР		157-й ИАП
31211891		№21	18	91	1942	СССР		168-й ИАП потерян 27.02.43
31211893		№21	18	93	1942	СССР		510-й ИАП
31211894		№21	18	94	1942	СССР		510-й ИАП
3121192		№21	19	02	1942	СССР		510-й ИАП
3121193		№21	19	03	1942	СССР		документ
3121194		№21	19	04	1942	СССР		510-й ИАП
3121196		№21	19	06	1942	СССР		24-й ИАП сбит 04.42
3121198		№21	19	08	1942	СССР		510-й ИАП
31211910		№21	19	10	1942	СССР		510-й ИАП
31211911		№21	19	11	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП уничтожен на земле 27.08.42
31211913		№21	19	13	1942	СССР		11-й ГвИАП сбит 29.05.42
31211916		№21	19	16	1942	СССР		24-й ИАП сбит 04.42
31211919		№21	19	19	1942	СССР		510-й ИАП
31211920		№21	19	20	1942	СССР		510-й ИАП
31211926		№21	19	26	1942	СССР		24-й ИАП сбит 04.42
31211933		№21	19	33	1942	СССР		МАП ПАКУ потерян 07.08.42
31211936		№21	19	36	1942	СССР		документ
31211961		№21	19	61	1942	СССР		24-й ИАП
31211962		№21	19	62	1942	СССР		5-я ВА
31211971		№21	19	71	1942	СССР		263-й ИАП
31211983		№21	19	83	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
3121205		№21	20	05	1942	СССР		92-й ИАП
3121206		№21	20	06	1942	СССР		документ
3121208		№21	20	06	1942	СССР		документ
31212013		№21	20	13	1942	СССР		92-й ИАП
31212028		№21	20	28	1942	СССР		4-я ВА, 5-я ВА
31212029		№21	20	29	22.02.42	СССР		426-й ИАП сбит 17.03.42
31212030		№21	20	30	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
31212032		№21	20	32	1942	СССР		564-й ИАП, 508-й ИАП
31212035		№21	20	35	1942	СССР		4-я ВА, 5-я ВА
31212036		№21	20	36	1942	СССР		131-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 01.08.42
31212038		№21	20	38	1942	СССР		документ
31212039		№21	20	39	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП
31212042		№21	20	42	1942	СССР		416-й ИАП сбит 28.02.42
31212043		№21	20	43	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
31212044		№21	20	44	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
31212046		№21	20	46	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
31212064		№21	20	64	1942	СССР		512-й ИАП
31212066		№21	20	66	1942	СССР		416-й ИАП сбит 28.02.42
31212081		№21	20	81	1942	СССР		документ
31212095		№21	20	95	1942	СССР		документ
31212096		№21	20	96	1942	СССР		510-й ИАП
31212098		№21	20	98	1942	СССР		796-й ИАП сбит 21.03.42
3121212		№21	21	02	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
3121218		№21	21	08	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
31212111		№21	21	11	1942	СССР		131-й ИАП уничтожен при отходе 01.08.42
31212114		№21	21	14	10.02.42	СССР		ВВС ЧФ
31212125		№21	21	25	02.42	СССР		ВВС ЧФ сбит 01.07.42
31212127		№21	21	27	02.42	СССР		ВВС ЧФ
31212131		№21	21	31	02.42	СССР		ВВС ЧФ
31212132		№21	21	32	02.42	СССР		документ
31212133		№21	21	33	02.42	СССР		7-й ИАП ВВС ЧФ сбит 02.04.42
31212138		№21	21	38	02.42	СССР		ВВС ЧФ потерян 07.04.42
31212140		№21	21	40	02.42	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 18.09.42
31212144		№21	21	44	02.42	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ, 11-й ГвИАП сбит 05.08.42
31212150		№21	21	50	10.02.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31212154		№21	21	54	02.42	СССР		ВВС ЧФ
31212157		№21	21	57	02.42	СССР		документ
31212160		№21	21	60	02.42	СССР		295-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 03.05.42
31212162		№21	21	62	02.42	СССР		документ
31212165		№21	21	65	02.42	СССР		5-я ВА
31212166		№21	21	66	02.42	СССР		документ
31212169		№21	21	69	1942	СССР		24-й ИАП сбит 04.42
31212185		№21	21	85	02.42	СССР		документ
31212188		№21	21	88	02.42	СССР		426-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 18.03.42
31212192		№21	21	92	02.42	СССР		документ
31212196		№21	21	96	02.42	СССР		5-я ВА
3121224		№21	22	04	02.42	СССР		796-й ИАП потерян 1942
3121228		№21	22	08	02.42	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
31212210		№21	22	10	02.42	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
31212211		№21	22	11	02.42	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
31212212		№21	22	12	02.42	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
31212214		№21	22	14	02.42	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
31212224		№21	22	24	02.42	СССР		10-й ИАП сбит 1942
31212226		№21	22	26	02.42	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
31212227		№21	22	27	02.42	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
31212230		№21	22	30	02.42	СССР		4-я ВА
31212242		№21	22	42	23.02.42	СССР		10-й ИАП сбит 30.05.42
31212244		№21	22	44	02.42	СССР		документ
31212245		№21	22	45	02.42	СССР		документ
31212265		№21	22	65	1942	СССР		518-й ИАП сбит 15.09.42
31212270		№21	22	70	02.42	СССР		5-я ВА
31212273		№21	22	73	1942	СССР		13-я ВА сбит 09.43
31212283		№21	22	83	1942	СССР		ИАП ПАКУ
31212285		№21	22	85	1942	СССР		ИАП ПАКУ потерян 15.08.42
31212286		№21	22	86	1942	СССР		ИАП ПАКУ уничтожен на земле 16.08.42
31212292		№21	22	92	1942	СССР		518-й ИАП потерян 13.10.42
31212299		№21	22	99	1942	СССР		518-й ИАП потерян 10.09.42
3121232		№21	23	02	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 03-04.42 УБС и ШВАК
3121236		№21	23	06	02.42	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
31212310		№21	23	10	02.42	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
31212314		№21	23	14	02.42	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ, 25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 27.10.42
31212320		№21	23	20	04.03.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31212330		№21	23	30	08.03.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31212344		№21	23	44	1942	СССР		24-й ИАП сбит 04.42
31212348		№21	23	48	1942	СССР		512-й ИАП, 9-й ГвИАП
31212355		№21	23	55	1942	СССР		512-й ИАП
31212357		№21	23	57	1942	СССР		512-й ИАП
31212365		№21	23	65	28.06.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31212366		№21	23	66	1942	СССР		518-й ИАП сбит 1942
31212369		№21	23	69	1942	СССР		512-й ИАП
31212371		№21	23	71	1942	СССР		512-й ИАП
31212376		№21	23	76	1942	СССР		512-й ИАП
31212379		№21	23	79	1942	СССР		ИАП ПАКУ уничтожен на земле 18.08.42
31212380		№21	23	80	1942	СССР		512-й ИАП
31212381		№21	23	81	1942	СССР		512-й ИАП, ИАП ПАКУ потерян 08.08.42
31212382		№21	23	82	1942	СССР		ИАП ПАКУ потерян 06.08.42
31212388		№21	23	88	1942	СССР		518-й ИАП потерян 12.09.42
31212391		№21	23	91	1942	СССР		512-й ИАП
31212395		№21	23	95	1942	СССР		512-й ИАП
31212399		№21	23	99	1942	СССР		512-й ИАП
3121242		№21	24	02	1942	СССР		512-й ИАП
3121245		№21	24	05	1942	СССР		документ
31212410		№21	24	10	1942	СССР		518-й ИАП потерян 23.08.42
31212413		№21	24	13	1942	СССР		512-й ИАП
31212434		№21	24	34	1942	СССР		512-й ИАП
31212445		№21	24	45	1942	СССР		документ
31212465		№21	24	65	31.03.42	СССР		291-й ИАП сбит
31212467		№21	24	67	04.42	СССР	12	фото ЦВМА
31212469		№21	24	69	04.42	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
31212474		№21	24	74	04.42	СССР		508-й ИАП
31212479		№21	24	79	1942	СССР		документ
31212491		№21	24	91	1942	СССР		документ
31212496		№21	24	96	04.42	СССР		4-я ВА
31212510		№21	25	10	1942	СССР		737-й ИАП сбит 10.42
31212525		№21	25	25	1942	СССР		24-й ИАП сбит 04.42
31212528		№21	25	28	1942	СССР		24-й ИАП сбит 04.42
31212529		№21	25	29	1942	СССР		148-й ИАП
31212530		№21	25	30	31.03.42	СССР		ГУ ВВС сбит
31212537		№21	25	37	1942	СССР		737-й ИАП сбит 10.42
31212549		№21	25	49	04.04.42	СССР		9-й ГвИАП, ГУ ВВС сбит
31212550		№21	25	50	06.04.42	СССР		272-й ИАП сбит 07.42
31212560		№21	25	60	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
31212567		№21	25	67	1942	СССР		272-й ИАП сбит 07.42
31212576		№21	25	76	04.42	СССР		238-й ИАП сбит 07.05.42
31212580		№21	25	80	1942	СССР		518-й ИАП сбит 10.42
31212581		№21	25	81	04.42	СССР		508-й ИАП
31212582		№21	25	82	04.42	СССР		508-й ИАП
31212583		№21	25	83	04.42	СССР		508-й ИАП сбит 1942
31212599		№21	25	99	04.42	СССР		508-й ИАП
3121261		№21	26	01	04.42	СССР		508-й ИАП
3121262		№21	26	02	10.04.42	СССР		238-й ИАП сбит 07.05.42
3121263		№21	26	03	04.42	СССР		508-й ИАП
3121264		№21	26	04	04.42	СССР		508-й ИАП
3121265		№21	26	05	1942	СССР		документ
3121266		№21	26	06	04.42	СССР		238-й ИАП сбит 07.05.42
3121268		№21	26	08	04.42	СССР		508-й ИАП
31212617		№21	26	17	04.42	СССР		508-й ИАП
31212618		№21	26	18	04.42	СССР		508-й ИАП
31212621		№21	26	21	04.42	СССР		508-й ИАП
31212622		№21	26	22	04.42	СССР		508-й ИАП
31212626		№21	26	26	04.42	СССР		документ
31212640		№21	26	40	04.42	СССР		508-й ИАП
31212651		№21	26	51	04.42	СССР		документ
31212654		№21	26	54	04.42	СССР		11-й ГвИАП сбит 29.05.42
31212658		№21	26	58	03.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31212661		№21	26	61	04.42	СССР		508-й ИАП
31212662		№21	26	62	04.42	СССР		508-й ИАП
31212681		№21	26	81	1942	СССР		11-й ГвИАП сбит 01.10.42
31212684		№21	26	84	1942	СССР		11-й ГвИАП сбит 28.09.42
31212691		№21	26	91	1942	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ потерян 31.03.43
31212693		№21	26	93	1942	СССР		11-й ГвИАП сбит 29.05.42
312126100		№21	26	100	1942	СССР		документ
31212712		№21	27	12	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
31212718		№21	27	18	05.42	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 18.08.42
31212719		№21	27	19	05.42	СССР		255-й ИАП СФ сбит 29.10.42
31212728		№21	27	28	1942	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31212729		№21	27	29	09.05.42	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит обломки фото
31212735		№21	27	35	1942	СССР		документ
31212739		№21	27	39	04.05.42	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 27.06.42
31212755		№21	27	55	1942	СССР	13	62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 26.12.42
31212763		№21	27	63	04.05.42	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 27.06.42
31212775		№21	27	75	1942	СССР		документ
31212785		№21	27	85	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
31212788		№21	27	88	1942	СССР		документ
31212833		№21	28	33	1942	СССР		512-й ИАП
31212835		№21	28	35	1942	СССР		15-й ИАП 1942
31212845		№21	28	45	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
31212853		№21	28	53	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
31212855		№21	28	55	1942	СССР		документ
31212876		№21	28	76	1942	СССР		512-й ИАП
31212879		№21	28	79	1942	СССР		документ
31212895		№21	28	95	05.42	СССР	95	фото ЦВМА
31212911		№21	29	11	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1942
31212912		№21	29	12	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05.42
31212913		№21	29	13	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
31212917		№21	29	17	1942	СССР		документ
31212924		№21	29	24	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 09.08.42
31212925		№21	29	25	1942	СССР		документ
31212927		№21	29	27	1942	СССР		документ
31212942		№21	29	42	1942	СССР		518-й ИАП потерян 14.08.42
31212952		№21	29	52	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
31212954		№21	29	54	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
31212959		№21	29	59	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 03-04.43
31212960		№21	29	60	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
31212964		№21	29	64	01.06.42	СССР		сбит обломки фото
31212967		№21	29	67	1942	СССР		документ
31212976		№21	29	76	1942	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 28.06.42
31212979		№21	29	79	29.05.42	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 10.08.42
31212984		№21	29	84	1942	СССР		157-й ИАП
31212992		№21	29	92	06.42	СССР		потерян при перегонке 21.05.42
31212997		№21	29	97	03.05.42	СССР		ЧФ
3121301		№21	30	01	1942	СССР		ЧФ
31213031		№21	30	31	1942	СССР		документ
31213034		№21	30	34	26.06.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31213035		№21	30	35	06.42	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 09-12.42
31213038		№21	30	38	1942	СССР		документ
31213049		№21	30	49	06.42	СССР		ЧФ
31213063		№21	30	63	06.42	СССР		документ
31213072		№21	30	72	06.42	СССР		документ
31213073		№21	30	73	06.42	СССР		документ
31213074		№21	30	74	06.42	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 08.07.42
31213079		№21	30	79	1942	СССР		157-й ИАП столкновение
31213089		№21	30	89	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 10.08.42
31213091		№21	30	91	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 10.08.42
31213094		№21	30	94	1942	СССР		документ
31213104		№21	31	04	1942	СССР		документ
31213109		№21	31	09	1942	СССР		документ
31213117		№21	31	17	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 09-12.42
31213126		№21	31	26	1942	СССР		документ
31213127		№21	31	27	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 10.07.42
31213132		№21	31	32	1942	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31213133		№21	31	33	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 04.08.42
31213138		№21	31	38	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 09-12.42
31213141		№21	31	41	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 04.08.42
31213148		№21	31	48	1942	СССР		148-й ИАП
31213152		№21	31	52	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 11.08.42
31213154		№21	31	54	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 04.08.42
31213159		№21	31	59	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 09-12.42
31213162		№21	31	62	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 18.08.42
31213163		№21	31	63	20.06.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31213171		№21	31	71	1942	СССР		512-й ИАП
31213173		№21	31	73	1942	СССР		ПВРД испытания 08.42
31213174		№21	31	74	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 10.07.42
31213185		№21	31	85	1942	СССР		ИАП ПАКУ потерян 06.08.42
31213188		№21	31	88	01.07.42	СССР		документ
31213191		№21	31	91	1942	СССР		440-й ИАП
31213198		№21	31	98	1942	СССР		документ
31213218		№21	32	18	1942	СССР		ИАП ПАКУ столкновение с МиГ-3 25-й ИАП потерян 10.08.42
31213219		№21	32	19	1942	СССР		документ
31213220		№21	32	20	1942	СССР		ИАП ПАКУ уничтожен на земле 16.08.42
31213221		№21	32	21	1942	СССР		25-й ИАП, 5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
31213227		№21	32	27	1942	СССР		ИАП ПАКУ, 4-я ВА
31213258		№21	32	58	1942	СССР		440-й ИАП
31213266		№21	32	66	1942	СССР		440-й ИАП
31213270		№21	32	70	13.07.42	СССР		документ
31213273		№21	32	73	1942	СССР		документ
31213293		№21	32	93	1942	СССР		148-й ИАП
31213330		№21	33	30	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
31213337		№21	33	37	1942	СССР		документ
31213345		№21	33	45	1942	СССР		516-й ИАП сбит 09.08.42
31213346		№21	33	46	1942	СССР		документ
31213352		№21	33	52	1942	СССР		516-й ИАП сбит 09.08.42
31213353		№21	33	53	1942	СССР		509-й ИАП сбит 09.08.42
31213354		№21	33	54	1942	СССР		документ
31213388		№21	33	88	1942	СССР		документ
31213389		№21	33	89	1942	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 1942
31213420		№21	34	20	1942	СССР		документ
31213430		№21	34	30	1942	СССР		документ
31213436		№21	34	36	1942	СССР		документ
31213445		№21	34	45	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС 08.42 НС-37
31213448		№21	34	48	1942	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 1942
31213454		№21	34	54	1942	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 1942
31213456		№21	34	56	1942	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 1942
31213457		№21	34	57	1942	СССР		9-й ГвИАП
31213459		№21	34	59	1942	СССР		документ
31213462		№21	34	62	1942	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 31.08.42
31213463		№21	34	63	1942	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 31.08.42
31213469		№21	34	69	1942	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 31.08.42
31213470		№21	34	70	1942	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 31.08.42
31213471		№21	34	71	1942	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 31.08.42
31213487		№21	34	87	08.42	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 02.09.42
31213491		№21	34	91	1942	СССР		документ
31213493		№21	34	93	1942	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 31.08.42
3121351		№21	35	01	1942	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 12.09.42
3121353		№21	35	03	08.42	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 02.09.42
31213506		№21	35	06	1942	СССР		документ
31213510		№21	35	10	1942	СССР		документ
31213511		№21	35	11	1942	СССР		документ
31213530		№21	35	30	1942	СССР		документ
31213557		№21	35	57	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ, 7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 30.10.42
31213560		№21	35	60	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ, 7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 30.10.42
31213561		№21	35	61	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ, 7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 30.10.42
31213564		№21	35	64	1942	СССР		21-й ИАП, 157-й ИАП
31213566		№21	35	66	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ, 7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 23.10.42
31213568		№21	35	68	1942	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ, 7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 23.10.42
31213576		№21	35	76	17.09.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31213580		№21	35	80	1942	СССР		25-й ИАП  ЧФ потерян 21.08.43
31213582		№21	35	82	1942	СССР		документ
31213583		№21	35	83	1942	СССР		21-й ИАП, 157-й ИАП столкновение в воздухе с ЛаГГ-3 31213587 потерян 11.01.43
31213584		№21	35	84	1942	СССР		21-й ИАП, 157-й ИАП
31213585		№21	35	85	1942	СССР		21-й ИАП
31213587		№21	35	87	1942	СССР		21-й ИАП, 157-й ИАП столкновение в воздухе с ЛаГГ-3 31213585 потерян 11.01.43
31213588		№21	33	88	1942	СССР		документ
31213590		№21	35	90	1942	СССР		21-й ИАП сбит 09.10.42
31213591		№21	35	91	21.09.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31213614		№21	36	14	28.09.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31213620		№21	36	20	1942	СССР		документ
31213631		№21	36	31	1942	СССР		156-й ИАП
31213664		№21	36	64	16.10.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31213665		№21	36	65	1942	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 26.06.43
31213690		№21	36	90	1942	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 19.05.43
31213691		№21	36	91	1942	СССР		156-й ИАП сбит 31.03.43
31213695		№21	36	95	1942	СССР		156-й ИАП сбит 29.12.42
31213696		№21	36	96	1942	СССР		документ
31213698		№21	36	98	1942	СССР		документ
31213699		№21	36	99	1942	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 04.06.43
312136100		№21	36	100	1942	СССР		документ
31213703		№21	37	03	29.10.42	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ потерян 31.01.43
31213704		№21	37	04	1942	СССР		документ
31213706		№21	37	06	1942	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 19.02.43
31213709		№21	37	09	1942	СССР		документ
31213714		№21	37	14	1942	СССР		документ
31213716		№21	37	16	1942	СССР		документ
31213719		№21	37	19	10.11.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31213721		№21	37	21	1942	СССР		документ
31213729		№21	37	29	1942	СССР		документ
31213723		№21	37	23	05.11.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31213730	Ф	№21	37	30	11.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31213731		№21	37	31	1942	СССР		документ
31213733	Ф	№21	37	33	20.11.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31213734		№21	37	34	1942	СССР		документ
31213735	Ф	№21	37	35	01.12.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31213737	Ф	№21	37	37	19.11.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31213739		№21	37	39	1942	СССР		документ
31213742		№21	37	42	1942	СССР		завод №21 потерян 26.05.43
31213744		№21	37	44	1942	СССР		документ
31213745		№21	37	45	1942	СССР		документ
31213748		№21	37	48	1942	СССР		документ
31213757	Ф	№21	37	57	1942	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31213758		№21	37	58	1942	СССР		документ
31213759	Ф	№21	37	59	1942	СССР		фото ЦВМА
31213761		№21	37	61	1942	СССР		документ
31213764		№21	37	64	1942	СССР		документ
31213769		№21	37	69	1942	СССР		документ

33210101	3-37	№21	01	01	1942	СССР		документ
33210102	3-37	№21	01	02	30.12.42	СССР		21-й ИАП
33210103	3-37	№21	01	03	1942	СССР		документ
33210104	3-37	№21	01	04	1942	СССР		документ
33210105	3-37	№21	01	05	30.12.42	СССР		21-й ИАП
33210106	3-37	№21	01	06	30.12.42	СССР		21-й ИАП
33210107	3-37	№21	01	07	1942	СССР		документ
33210108	3-37	№21	01	08	1942	СССР		документ
33210109	3-37	№21	01	09	1942	СССР		документ
33210110	3-37	№21	01	10	1942	СССР		документ
33210111	3-37	№21	01	11	1942	СССР		документ
33210112	3-37	№21	01	12	1942	СССР		документ
33210113	3-37	№21	01	13	1942	СССР		документ
33210114	3-37	№21	01	14	1942	СССР		документ
33210115	3-37	№21	01	15	1942	СССР		документ

----------


## lindr

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

0110001		№23			1941	СССР		Ленинградская академия ВВС
0110003		№23			1941	СССР		полигон завода №23
0110032		№23			1941	СССР		5-й ИАП потерян 20.08.41
0110070		№23			1941	СССР		
0770171		№23			1941	СССР	71	524-й ИАП сбит 06.03.42

0115301		№153	01	01	07.41	СССР		документ
0115310		№153	01	10	1941	СССР		документ
0215301		№153	02	01	1941	СССР		документ
0215319		№153	02	19	1941	СССР		документ
0315301		№153	03	01	1941	СССР		документ
0315320		№153	03	20	1941	СССР		документ
0415301		№153	04	01	1941	СССР		документ
0415330		№153	04	30	1941	СССР		документ
0415350		№153	04	50	1941	СССР		документ
0515301		№153	05	01	1941	СССР		документ
0515319		№153	05	19	02.11.41	СССР		фото ЦВМА
0515349		№153	05	49	14.12.41	СССР		1-й ЗИАП потерян
0515350		№153	05	50	1941	СССР		документ
0615339		№153	05	39	02.01.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
0615301		№153	06	01	1942	СССР		документ
0615385		№153	06	85	20.01.42	СССР		документ
06153100		№153	06	100	1942	СССР		документ
0715321		№153	07	21	1942	СССР		425-й ИАП сбит 31.03.42
0715328		№153	07	28	1942	СССР		документ
0815371		№153	08	71	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.42

----------


## lindr

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

213191		№31	21	91	1941	СССР		ПСБ-100 ВВС ВМФ
223144		№31	22	44	1941	СССР		565-й ИАП потерян 05.11.41
233119		№31	23	19	1941	СССР		178-й ИАП потерян 10.10.41
273105		№31	27	05	1941	СССР		документ
273127		№31	27	27	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 02.12.43
273130		№31	27	30	1941	СССР		авария при облете 27.05.41
273149		№31	27	49	1941	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
273159		№31	27	59	04.41	СССР		авария при облете 09.07.41
273178		№31	27	78	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 1942
273182		№31	27	82	1941	СССР		3-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 14.06.43
273186		№31	27	86	1941	СССР		7-й ИАП ЧФ уничтожен при отходе 08.42
283121		№31	28	21	1941	СССР		17-й ИАП
283171		№31	28	71	1941	СССР		4-я ВА документ
283183		№31	28	83	1941	СССР		170-й ИАП
283188		№31	28	88	1941	СССР		17-й ИАП
293110		№31	29	10	1941	СССР		170-й ИАП
293194		№31	29	94	1941	СССР		4-я ВА
293116		№31	29	16	1941	СССР		фото ЦВМА
293194		№31	29	94	1941	СССР		4-я ВА документ
303105		№31	30	05	1941	СССР		17-й ИАП
303144		№31	30	44	23.08.41	СССР		сбит обломки фото
303196		№31	30	96	1941	СССР		4-я ВА документ
313127		№31	31	27	1941	СССР		4-я ВА
313142		№31	31	42	1941	СССР		26-й ИЗАП сбит 15-20.11.42
313166		№31	31	66	1941	СССР		170-й ИАП
313170		№31	31	70	1941	СССР		790-й ИАП
313174		№31	31	74	1941	СССР		4-я ВА
3131116		№31	31	116	1942	СССР		26-й ИЗАП сбит 15-20.11.42
3131127		№31	31	127	1942	СССР		91-й ИАП

2017		№31	20	17	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП
2020		№31	20	20	1942	СССР		26-й ИЗАП сбит 15-20.11.42
2025		№31	20	25	1942	СССР		5-я ВА
2027		№21	20	27	1942	СССР		5-я ВА
2028		№31	20	28	1942	СССР		26-й ИЗАП сбит 15-20.11.42
2035		№31	20	35	1942	СССР		26-й ИЗАП сбит 15-20.11.42
2039		№31	20	39	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП сбит 12.42
2040		№31	20	40	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП КБФ потерян 01.07.42
2043		№31	20	43	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2044		№31	20	44	1942	СССР		26-й ИЗАП сбит 15-20.11.42
2046		№31	20	46	1942	СССР		26-й ИЗАП сбит 15-20.11.42
2050		№31	20	50	1942	СССР		298-й ИАП
2051		№31	20	51	1942	СССР		789-й ИАП сбит 11.05.42
2056		№31	20	56	1942	СССР		789-й ИАП, 298-й ИАП
2057		№31	20	57	1942	СССР		789-й ИАП
2060		№31	20	60	1942	СССР		789-й ИАП, 146-й ИАП
2061		№31	20	61	1942	СССР		789-й ИАП сбит 12.05.42
2062		№31	20	62	1942	СССР		789-й ИАП сбит 11.05.42
2063		№31	20	63	1942	СССР		789-й ИАП, 146-й ИАП
2064		№31	20	64	1942	СССР		789-й ИАП, 146-й ИАП
2065		№31	20	65	1942	СССР		789-й ИАП
2066		№31	20	66	1942	СССР		789-й ИАП, 146-й ИАП
2067		№31	20	67	1942	СССР		789-й ИАП, 146-й ИАП
2068		№31	20	68	1942	СССР		789-й ИАП, 790-й ИАП
2069		№31	20	69	1942	СССР		789-й ИАП сбит 11.05.42
2070		№31	20	70	1942	СССР		789-й ИАП сбит
2071		№31	20	71	1942	СССР		789-й ИАП сбит
2073		№31	20	73	1942	СССР		789-й ИАП сбит 11.05.42
2074		№31	20	74	1942	СССР		789-й ИАП потерян
2075		№31	20	75	1942	СССР		789-й ИАП сбит
2076		№31	20	76	1942	СССР		789-й ИАП сбит
2077		№31	20	77	1942	СССР		789-й ИАП сбит
2078		№31	20	78	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2082		№31	20	82	1942	СССР		5-я ВА
2089		№31	20	89	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2098		№31	20	98	1942	СССР		
2096		№31	20	96	1942	СССР		5-я ВА
2098		№31	20	98	1942	СССР		256-я САМ
2100		№31	20	100	1942	СССР		863-й ИАП потерян 11.07.42
2101		№31	21	01	1942	СССР		документ
2106		№31	21	06	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
2107		№31	21	07	1942	СССР		863-й ИАП потерян 05.06.42
2111		№31	21	11	1942	СССР		479-й ИАП
2113		№31	21	13	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2114		№31	21	14	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП потерян 12.42
2115		№31	21	15	1942	СССР		822-й ИАП
2116		№31	21	16	1942	СССР		8-й АК
2126		№31	21	26	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП сбит 12.42
2137		№31	21	37	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
2139		№31	21	39	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
2141		№31	21	41	09.42	СССР		863-й ИАП
2143		№31	21	43	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП сбит 12.42
2145		№31	21	45	09.42	СССР		863-й ИАП потерян 20.06.42
2151		№31	21	51	1942	СССР		822-й ИАП
2153		№31	21	53	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП сбит 12.42
2158		№31	21	58	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП сбит 12.42
2162		№31	21	62	1942	СССР		4-я ВА сбит 05.43
2163		№31	21	63	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП сбит 12.42
2164		№31	21	64	1942	СССР		298-й ИАП
2166		№31	21	66	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
2167		№31	21	67	1942	СССР		821-й ИАП
2168		№31	21	68	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
2170		№31	21	70	1942	СССР		298-й ИАП
2172		№31	21	72	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 03.02.43
2175		№31	21	75	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП потерян 03.43
2176		№31	21	76	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2179		№31	21	79	1942	СССР		822-й ИАП
2231		№31	22	31	25.07.42	СССР		269-й ИАП
2241		№31	22	41	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП
2244		№31	22	44	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП сбит 12.42
2245		№31	22	45	25.07.42	СССР		269-й ИАП
2250		№31	22	50	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП потерян 01-04.43
2252		№31	22	52	1942	СССР		8-й АК
2255		№31	22	55	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП
2256		№31	22	56	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2258			22	58		СССР		документ
2261			22	61		СССР		сбит обломки фото
2262		№31	22	62	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП сбит 12.42
2264		№31	22	64	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП
2268		№31	22	68	1942	СССР		298-й ИАП
2272		№31	22	72	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 03.02.43
2275		№31	22	75	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП потерян 03.43
2282		№31	22	82	1942	СССР		8-й АК
2284		№31	22	84	22.09.42	СССР		246-й ИАП
2285		№31	22	85	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2288		№31	22	88	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
2289		№31	22	89	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
2290		№31	22	90	1942	СССР		822-й ИАП
2292		№31	22	92	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП, 518-й ИАП потерян 28.09.42
2294		№31	22	94	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2316		№31	23	16	1942	СССР		ПВО ЗКФ
2317		№31	23	17	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2335		№31	23	35	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП
2346		№31	23	46	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
2347		№31	23	47	1942	СССР		234-й ИАП
2353		№31	23	53	1942	СССР		5-я ВА
2370		№31	23	70	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 03.02.43
2374		№31	23	74	25.07.42	СССР		269-й ИАП
2393		№31	23	93	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП сбит 12.42
2394		№31	23	94	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП сбит 12.42
2395		№31	23	95	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП
2396		№31	23	96	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 12.12.42
2406		№31	24	06	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП
2408		№31	24	08	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
2418		№31	24	18	21.09.42	СССР		
2424		№31	24	24	19.09.42	СССР		
2425		№31	24	25	22.09.42	СССР		246-й ИАП сбит 30.10.42
2426		№31	24	26	22.09.42	СССР		
2427		№31	24	27	19.09.42	СССР		
2428		№31	24	28	22.09.42	СССР		
2429		№31	24	29	1942	СССР		5-я ВА
2430		№31	24	30	22.09.42	СССР		
2431		№31	24	31	1942	СССР		298-й ИАП
2432		№31	24	32	20.09.42	СССР		
2433		№31	24	33	19.09.42	СССР		
2434		№31	24	34	21.09.42	СССР		
2435		№31	24	35	09.42	СССР		4-я ВА
2436		№31	24	36	22.09.42	СССР		
2437		№31	24	37	21.09.42	СССР		
2438		№31	24	38	21.09.42	СССР		
2439		№31	24	39	21.09.42	СССР		
2440		№31	24	40	22.09.42	СССР		
2441		№31	24	41	22.09.42	СССР		
2442		№31	24	42	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2443		№31	24	43	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП
2445		№31	24	45	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП
2446		№31	24	46	22.09.42	СССР		
2447		№31	24	47	10.09.42	СССР		979-й ИАП
2448		№31	24	48	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП
2449		№31	24	49	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП
2450		№31	24	50	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП сбит 12.42
2451		№31	24	51	02.09.42	СССР		790-й ИАП
2452		№31	24	52	02.09.42	СССР		790-й ИАП
2453		№31	24	53	06.09.42	СССР		790-й ИАП
2454		№31	24	54	08.09.42	СССР		926-й ИАП
2455		№31	24	55	03.09.42	СССР		790-й ИАП
2456		№31	24	56	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП потерян 12.42
2457		№31	24	57	06.09.42	СССР		790-й ИАП
2458		№31	24	58	06.09.42	СССР		790-й ИАП
2459		№31	24	59	06.09.42	СССР		790-й ИАП
2460		№31	24	60	06.09.42	СССР		790-й ИАП
2461		№31	24	61	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП потерян 12.42
2462		№31	24	62	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП потерян 12.42
2463		№31	24	63	10.09.42	СССР		979-й ИАП
2464		№31	24	64	10.09.42	СССР		979-й ИАП
2465		№31	24	65	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП потерян 12.42
2466		№31	24	66	10.09.42	СССР		979-й ИАП
2467		№31	24	67	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП
2468		№31	24	68	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП потерян 12.42
2469		№31	24	69	10.09.42	СССР		979-й ИАП
2470		№31	24	70	12.09.42	СССР		979-й ИАП
2471		№31	24	71	10.09.42	СССР		979-й ИАП
2472		№31	24	72	10.09.42	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит
2473		№31	24	73	28.09.42	СССР		743-й ИАП
2474		№31	24	74	10.09.42	СССР		979-й ИАП
2475		№31	24	75	28.09.42	СССР		743-й ИАП
2476		№31	24	76	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП, 790-й ИАП
2477		№31	24	77	10.09.42	СССР		979-й ИАП
2478		№31	24	78	28.09.42	СССР		743-й ИАП
2479		№31	24	79	10.09.42	СССР		979-й ИАП
2480		№31	24	80	1942	СССР		862-й ИАП
2481		№31	24	81	10.09.42	СССР		979-й ИАП
2482		№31	24	82	10.09.42	СССР		979-й ИАП
2483		№31	24	83	28.09.42	СССР		743-й ИАП сбит 10.01.43
2484		№31	24	84	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 09.04.43
2485		№31	24	85	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 19.05.43
2486		№31	24	86	28.09.42	СССР		743-й ИАП
2487		№31	24	87	28.09.42	СССР		743-й ИАП
2488		№31	24	88	28.09.42	СССР		743-й ИАП
2489		№31	24	89	28.09.42	СССР		743-й ИАП
2490		№31	24	90	28.09.42	СССР		743-й ИАП
2491		№31	24	91	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
2492		№31	24	92	28.09.42	СССР		743-й ИАП
2493		№31	24	93	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП
2494		№31	24	94	28.09.42	СССР		743-й ИАП
2495		№31	24	95	28.09.42	СССР		743-й ИАП
2496		№31	24	96	1942	СССР		298-й ИАП
2497		№31	24	97	1942	СССР		862-й ИАП
2498		№31	24	98	09.42	СССР		790-й ИАП
2499		№31	24	99	28.09.42	СССР		743-й ИАП
2500		№31	24	100	28.09.42	СССР		743-й ИАП
2501		№31	25	01	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2502		№31	25	02	1942	СССР		246-й ИАП потерян 07.10.42
2503		№31	25	03	21.09.42	СССР		246-й ИАП сбит 07.10.42
2504		№31	25	04	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 02.02.43
2505		№31	25	05	23.09.42	СССР		246-й ИАП
2506		№31	25	06	21.09.42	СССР		246-й ИАП сбит 06.10.42
2507		№31	25	07	27.09.42	СССР		4-я ВА
2508		№31	25	08	21.09.42	СССР		246-й ИАП
2509		№31	25	09	21.09.42	СССР		246-й ИАП
2510		№31	25	10	21.09.42	СССР		246-й ИАП, 269-й ИАП
2511		№31	25	11	21.09.42	СССР		246-й ИАП
2512		№31	25	12	05.10.42	СССР		4-я ВА
2513		№31	25	13	21.09.42	СССР		246-й ИАП сбит 07.10.42
2514		№31	25	14	21.09.42	СССР		246-й ИАП
2515		№31	25	15	21.09.42	СССР		246-й ИАП сбит 15.11.42
2516		№31	25	16	27.09.42	СССР		4-я ВА
2517		№31	25	17	21.09.42	СССР		246-й ИАП
2518		№31	25	18	22.09.42	СССР		246-й ИАП сбит 07.10.42
2519		№31	25	19	26.09.42	СССР		246-й ИАП, 269-й ИАП потерян 10.01.43
2520		№31	25	20	23.09.42	СССР		246-й ИАП сбит 15.12.42
2521		№31	25	21	22.09.42	СССР		246-й ИАП, 269-й ИАП
2522		№31	25	22	27.09.42	СССР		4-я ВА
2523		№31	25	23	22.09.42	СССР		246-й ИАП
2524		№31	25	24	26.09.42	СССР		246-й ИАП сбит 06.10.42
2525		№31	25	25	27.09.42	СССР		4-я ВА
2526		№31	25	26	26.09.42	СССР		246-й ИАП
2527		№31	25	27	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП
2528		№31	25	28	27.09.42	СССР		4-я ВА
2529		№31	25	29	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 14.02.43
2530		№31	25	30	06.11.42	СССР		
2531		№31	25	31	27.09.42	СССР		4-я ВА
2532		№31	25	32	04.10.42	СССР		4-я ВА
2533		№31	25	33	04.10.42	СССР		4-я ВА
2534		№31	25	34	10.10.42	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 29.10.42
2535		№31	25	35	04.10.42	СССР		4-я ВА
2536		№31	25	36	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 1942
2537		№31	25	37	1942	СССР		862-й ИАП
2538		№31	25	38	20.10.42	СССР		
2539		№31	25	39	04.10.42	СССР		4-я ВА
2540		№31	25	40	07.10.42	СССР		4-я ВА
2541		№31	25	41	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 12.12.42
2543		№31	25	43	07.10.42	СССР		4-я ВА
2544		№31	25	44	15.10.42	СССР		25-й ЗАП
2545		№31	25	45	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
2546		№31	25	46	10.42	СССР		269-й ИАП
2547		№31	25	47	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 17.01.43
2548		№31	25	48	07.10.42	СССР		4-я ВА
2549		№31	25	49	1942	СССР		5-й ГвИАП ЧФ
2550		№31	25	50	10.42	СССР		269-й ИАП
2551		№31	25	51	08.10.42	СССР		4-я ВА
2552		№31	25	52	10.42	СССР		269-й ИАП
2553		№31	25	53	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
2554		№31	25	54	10.42	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 01.02.43
2555		№31	25	55	10.42	СССР		269-й ИАП
2556		№31	25	56	13.10.42	СССР		
2557		№31	25	57	10.42	СССР		269-й ИАП
2558		№31	25	58	10.42	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 09.10.42
2559		№31	25	59	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 1942
2560		№31	25	60	10.42	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 30.10.42
2561		№31	25	61	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП
2562		№31	25	62	10.42	СССР		166-й ИАП, 234-й ИАП
2563		№31	25	63	10.42	СССР		269-й ИАП
2564		№31	25	64	10.42	СССР		269-й ИАП потерян 19.12.42
2565		№31	25	65	10.42	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 1942
2566		№31	25	66	10.42	СССР		269-й ИАП
2567		№31	25	67	12.10.42	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 15.10.42
2568		№31	25	68	14.10.42	СССР		Руставская АШ
2569		№31	25	69	14.10.42	СССР		269-й ИАП
2570		№31	25	70	10.42	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 29.10.42
2571		№31	25	71	14.10.42	СССР		269-й ИАП
2572		№31	25	72	20.10.42	СССР		
2573		№31	25	73	14.10.42	СССР		26-й ЗАП, 737-й ИАП сбит 30.10.42
2574		№31	25	74	14.10.42	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 14.02.43
2575		№31	25	75	14.10.42	СССР		246-й ИАП сбит 29.10.42
2576		№31	25	76	14.10.42	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 26.02.43
2577		№31	25	77	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2578		№31	25	78	14.10.42	СССР		979-й ИАП
2579		№31	25	79	10.42	СССР		979-й ИАП
2581		№31	25	81	10.42	СССР		267-й ИАП потерян 27.05.43
2582		№31	25	82	10.42	СССР		979-й ИАП
2583		№31	25	83	10.42	СССР		979-й ИАП
2584		№31	25	84	10.42	СССР		979-й ИАП
2586		№31	25	86	1942	СССР		229-я ИАД
2587		№31	25	87	10.42	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 02.43
2588		№31	25	88	31.10.42	СССР		26-й ЗАП
2589		№31	25	89	10.42	СССР		790-й ИАП сбит 12.42
2590		№31	25	90	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 01.43
2591		№31	25	91	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2592		№31	25	92	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП
2593		№31	25	93	31.10.42	СССР		26-й ЗАП
2594		№31	25	94	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП
2595		№31	25	95	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 02.43
2596		№31	25	96	31.10.42	СССР		26-й ЗАП
2597		№31	25	97	31.10.42	СССР		26-й ЗАП
2598		№31	25	98	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП 
2599		№31	25	99	1942	СССР		166-й ИАП сбит 12.42
2600		№31	25	100	31.10.42	СССР		26-й ЗАП
2601		№31	26	01	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 05.12.42
2602		№31	26	02	1942	СССР		131-й ИАП сбит 01.43
2603		№31	26	03	1942	СССР		164-й ИАП сбит 02.43
2604		№31	26	04	28.10.42	СССР		26-й ЗАП
2605		№31	26	05	28.10.42	СССР		26-й ЗАП
2606		№31	26	06	31.10.42	СССР		26-й ЗАП
2607		№31	26	07	1942	СССР		164-й ИАП сбит 02-03.43
2608		№31	26	08	31.10.42	СССР		26-й ЗАП
2609		№31	26	09	1942	СССР		26-й ЗАП потерян 20.01.43
2610		№31	26	10	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП
2611		№31	26	11	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 23.05.43
2612		№31	26	12	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП
2613		№31	26	13	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2614		№31	26	14	28.10.42	СССР		26-й ЗАП
2615		№31	26	15	28.10.42	СССР		26-й ЗАП
2616		№31	26	16	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 1943
2617		№31	26	17	1942	СССР		5-й ГвИАП ЧФ
2618		№31	26	18	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП
2619		№31	26	19	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП
2620		№31	26	20	1942	СССР		131-й ИАП сбит 01.43
2621		№31	26	21	1942	СССР		164-й ИАП сбит 02.43
2622		№31	26	22	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2623		№31	26	23	1942	СССР		166-й ИАП сбит 22.02.43
2624		№31	26	24	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
2625		№31	26	25	12.12.42	СССР		25-й ЗАП
2626		№31	26	26	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП потерян 14.03.43
2627		№31	26	27	1942	СССР		164-й ИАП сбит 30.01.43
2628		№31	26	28	1942	СССР		164-й ИАП сбит 02.43
2629		№31	26	29	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП
2630		№31	26	30	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 15.04.43
2631		№31	26	31	28.10.42	СССР		26-й ЗАП
2632		№31	26	32	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 05.43
2633		№31	26	33	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2634		№31	26	34	1942	СССР		164-й ИАП сбит 11.11.42
2635		№31	26	35	1942	СССР		166-й ИАП сбит 11.02.43
2636		№31	26	36	1942	СССР		926-й ИАП
2637		№31	26	37	1942	СССР		236-я ИАД
2638		№31	26	38	1942	СССР		236-я ИАД сбит 06.43
2639		№31	26	39	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2640		№31	26	40	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
2641		№31	26	41	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 15.04.43
2642		№31	26	42	1942	СССР		162-й ИАП сбит 02-03.43
2643		№31	26	43	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 02-03.43
2644		№31	26	44	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП
2645		№31	26	45	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2646		№31	26	46	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2647		№31	26	47	1942	СССР		166-й ИАП сбит 13.02.43
2649		№31	26	49	1942	СССР		166-й ИАП сбит 12.42
2650		№31	26	50	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 20.03.43
2651		№31	26	51	1942	СССР		166-й ИАП сбит 22.02.43
2652		№31	26	52	1942	СССР		229-я ИАД
2653		№31	26	53	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП
2654		№31	26	54	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
2655		№31	26	55	1942	СССР		166-й ИАП сбит 11.02.43
2656		№31	26	56	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 27.03.43
2657		№31	26	57	1942	СССР		166-й ИАП сбит 10.02.43
2658		№31	26	58	1942	СССР		166-й ИАП сбит 12.42
2659		№31	26	59	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 27.03.43
2660		№31	26	60	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП
2661		№31	26	61	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
2662		№31	26	62	24.11.42	СССР		
2663		№31	26	63	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 17.03.43
2664		№31	26	64	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 13.03.43
2665		№31	26	65	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 04.01.43
2666		№31	26	66	02.12.42	СССР	25	269-й ИАП потерян 26.01.43
2668		№31	26	68	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 14.03.43
2669		№31	26	69	08.12.42	СССР		170-й ИАП 
2670		№31	26	70	07.12.42	СССР		170-й ИАП 
2671		№31	26	71	07.12.42	СССР		170-й ИАП 
2672		№31	26	72	05.12.42	СССР		170-й ИАП 
2673		№31	26	73	08.12.42	СССР		170-й ИАП 
2674		№31	26	74	12.12.42	СССР		25-й ЗАП
2675		№31	26	75	06.12.42	СССР		
2676		№31	26	76	05.12.42	СССР		170-й ИАП 
2677		№31	26	77	1942	СССР		4-я ВА потерян 19.07.43
2678		№31	26	78	1942	СССР		236-я ИАД
2679		№31	26	79	08.12.42	СССР		170-й ИАП 
2680		№31	26	80	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП потерян 10.01.43
2681		№31	26	81	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 18.02.43
2682		№31	26	82	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
2683		№31	26	83	12.12.42	СССР		25-й ЗАП
2684		№31	26	84	08.12.42	СССР		
2685		№31	26	85	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 29.04.43
2686		№31	26	86	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 02-03.43
2687		№31	26	87	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 23.02.43
2688		№31	26	88	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 23.02.43
2689		№31	26	89	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
2690		№31	26	90	1942	СССР		4-я ВА сбит 05.43
2692		№31	26	92	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 09.04.43
2693		№31	26	93	08.12.42	СССР		170-й ИАП
2694		№31	26	94	07.12.42	СССР		170-й ИАП
2695		№31	26	95	07.12.42	СССР		170-й ИАП
2696		№31	26	96	07.12.42	СССР		170-й ИАП
2698		№31	26	98	04.12.42	СССР		
2699		№31	26	99	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП потерян 03.43
2700		№31	27	00	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 05.43
2701		№31	27	01	07.12.42	СССР		170-й ИАП
2702		№31	27	02	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2703		№31	27	03	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2704		№31	27	04	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП
2705		№31	27	05	04.12.42	СССР		
2706		№31	27	06	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2707		№31	27	07	1942	СССР		790-й ИАП
2708		№31	27	08	05.12.42	СССР		170-й ИАП
2709		№31	27	09	08.12.42	СССР		170-й ИАП
2712		№31	27	12	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2713		№31	27	13	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 11.02.43
2714		№31	27	14	05.12.42	СССР		170-й ИАП
2715		№31	27	15	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП
2716		№31	27	16	05.12.42	СССР		170-й ИАП
2717		№31	27	17	05.12.42	СССР		
2718		№31	27	18	05.12.42	СССР		170-й ИАП
2719		№31	27	19	05.12.42	СССР		170-й ИАП
2720		№31	27	20	06.12.42	СССР		170-й ИАП
2722		№31	27	22	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП
2723		№31	27	23	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 03.02.43
2724		№31	27	24	06.12.42	СССР		170-й ИАП
2725		№31	27	25	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП
2726		№31	27	26	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП, 166-й ИАП
2727		№31	27	27	1942	СССР		4-я ВА сбит 30.06.43
2728		№31	27	28	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2729		№31	27	29	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП
2730		№31	27	30	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 05.43
2731		№31	27	31	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2732		№31	27	32	1942	СССР		926-й ИАП разобран на з/ч
2733		№31	27	33	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП
2734		№31	27	34	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП
2736		№31	27	36	1942	СССР		229-я ИАД
2737		№31	27	37	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2739		№31	27	39	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП
2740		№31	27	40	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 02.43
2741		№31	27	41	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2742		№31	27	42	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 26.02.43
2743		№31	27	43	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 11.04.43
2744		№31	27	44	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП
2746		№31	27	46	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2747		№31	27	47	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 21.02.43
2748		№31	27	48	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2749		№31	27	49	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2751		№31	27	51	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2752		№31	27	52	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2753		№31	27	53	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 15.04.43
2754		№31	27	54	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2756		№31	27	56	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП 
2757		№31	27	57	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 19.03.43
2758		№31	27	58	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 03.05.43
2759		№31	27	59	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
2761		№31	27	61	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП
2762		№31	27	62	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2763		№31	27	63	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП 
2764		№31	27	64	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 02.43
2765		№31	27	65	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2766		№31	27	66	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2768		№31	27	68	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 02.43
2769		№31	27	69	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП потерян 23.05.43
2770		№31	27	70	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2771		№31	27	71	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 26.03.43
2772		№31	27	72	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 23.04.43
2773		№31	27	73	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП
2774		№31	27	74	1942	СССР		236-я ИАД
2776		№31	27	76	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 15.04.43
2777		№31	27	77	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 25.02.43
2778		№31	27	78	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 15.04.43
2779		№31	27	79	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 12.04.43
2781		№31	27	81	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2782		№31	27	82	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 23.04.43
2783		№31	27	83	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2784		№31	27	84	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП
2786		№31	27	86	1942	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 23.02.43
2787		№31	27	87	1942	СССР		4-я ВА
2791		№31	27	91	1942	СССР		979-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 12.04.43
2792		№31	27	92	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2793		№31	27	93	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 15.04.43
2794		№31	27	94	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП
2795		№31	27	95	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2796		№31	27	96	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 03.43
2797		№31	27	97	1942	СССР		5-я ВА, 4-я ВА
2798		№31	27	98	1942	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 03.43
5282		№31	52	82	1943	СССР		979-й ИАП
5630?		№31			1943	СССР		522-й ИАП сбит 24.03.42
6001		№31	60	01	04.43	СССР		249-й ИАП
6003		№31	60	03	01.05.43	СССР		249-й ИАП
6004		№31	60	04	05.43	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 06.43
6006		№31	60	06	05.43	СССР		249-й ИАП
6009		№31	60	09	1943	СССР		230-я ШАД
6011		№31	60	11	05.43	СССР		Испытания
6012		№31	60	12	05.43	СССР		88-й ИАП
6015		№31	60	15	05.43	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 05.43
6016		№31	60	16	05.43	СССР		926-й ИАП
6017		№31	60	17	05.43	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 05.43
6018		№31	60	18	05.43	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 05.43
6019		№31	60	19	05.43	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 05.43
6020		№31	60	20	05.43	СССР		926-й ИАП
6021		№31	60	21	05.43	СССР		926-й ИАП
6023		№31	60	23	05.43	СССР		88-й ИАП потерян 16.07.43
6025		№31	60	25	04.43	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 17.04.43
6026		№31	60	27	04.43	СССР		267-й ИАП
6027		№31	60	27	04.43	СССР		267-й ИАП, 3-й ИАП ЧФ
6029		№31	60	29	04.43	СССР		926-й ИАП потерян 31.08.43
6030		№31	60	30	04.43	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 05.43
6031		№31	60	31	1943	СССР	932	926-й ИАП сбит 04.06.43
6032		№31	60	32	05.43	СССР		926-й ИАП
6033		№31	60	33	04.43	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 04.43
6034		№31	60	34	04.43	СССР		926-й ИАП
6035		№31	60	35	05.43	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 05.43
6036		№31	60	36	04.43	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 04.43
6037		№31	60	37	04.43	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 04.43
6038		№31	60	38	04.43	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 04.06.43
6039		№31	60	39	1943	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 20.11.43
6040		№31	60	40	05.43	СССР		267-й ИАП
6042		№31	60	42	05.43	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 05.43
6043		№31	60	43	04.43	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 17.04.43
6044		№31	60	44	04.43	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 04.43
6045		№31	60	45	04.43	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 06.43
6046		№31	60	46	04.43	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 04.43
6047		№31	60	47	1943	СССР	915	926-й ИАП, 88-й ИАП сбит 04.43
6048		№31	60	48	1943	СССР		790-й ИАП
6049		№31	60	49	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 13.07.43
6051		№31	60	51	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 20.10.43
6053		№31	60	53	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП сбит 30.07.43
6054		№31	60	54	1943	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
6056		№31	60	56	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 11.04.43
6057		№31	60	57	1943	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 15.11.43
6058		№31	60	58	1943	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 04.43
6060		№31	60	60	1943	СССР		сбит обломки фото
6061		№31	60	61	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 06.06.43
6062		№31	60	62	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6063		№31	60	63	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 17.04.43
6064		№31	60	64	1943	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 06.43
6066		№31	60	66	1943	СССР		испытания 04-05.43
6067		№31	60	67	1943	СССР		926-й ИАП
6068		№31	60	68	1943	СССР		790-й ИАП
6069		№31	60	69	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 23.04.43
6070		№31	60	70	1943	СССР		926-й ИАП
6071		№31	60	71	1943	СССР		926-й ИАП потерян 04.43
6072		№31	60	72	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6074		№31	60	74	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6075		№31	60	75	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 27.05.43
6078		№31	60	78	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6079		№31	60	79	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 27.05.43
6080		№31	60	80	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 05.05.43
6081		№31	60	81	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП потерян 06.05.43
6082		№31	60	82	1943	СССР		4-я ВА
6084		№31	60	84	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6086		№31	60	86	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП потерян 23.07.43
6087		№31	60	87	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
6088		№31	60	88	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6089		№31	60	89	1943	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 05.43
6091		№31	60	91	1943	СССР		269-й ИАП сбит 19.04.43
6092		№31	60	92	1943	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 06.43
6093		№31	60	93	1943	СССР		230-я ШАД сбит 06.43
6094		№31	60	94	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
6095		№31	60	95	1943	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 05.06.43
6096		№31	60	96	04.43	СССР		926-й ИАП
6099		№31	60	99	04.43	СССР		790-й ИАП
6101		№31	61	01	04.43	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 15.04.43
6102		№31	61	02	04.43	СССР		267-й ИАП потерян 07.43
6103		№31	61	03	04.43	СССР		230-я ШАД
6104		№31	61	04	04.43	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 05.43
6106		№31	61	06	04.43	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 11.04.43
6107		№31	61	07	04.43	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 15.04.43
6108		№31	61	08	04.43	СССР		88-й ИАП сбит 24.06.43
6110		№31	61	10	04.43	СССР		267-й ИАП потерян 20.07.43
6115		№31	61	15	04.43	СССР		249-й ИАП
6118		№31	61	18	04.43	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 20.06.43
6119		№31	61	19	04.43	СССР		4-я ВА
6121		№31	61	21	04.43	СССР		230-я ШАД сбит 23.07.43
6123		№31	61	23	04.43	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 05.43
6124		№31	61	24	04.43	СССР		805-й ИАП потерян 10.04.44
6126		№31	61	26	04.43	СССР		230-я ШАД
6127		№31	61	27	04.43	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 26.06.43
6129		№31	61	29	04.43	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 18.07.43
6130		№31	61	30	04.43	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 05.43
6131		№31	61	31	1943	СССР		926-й ИАП
6132		№31	61	32	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 01.06.43
6135		№31	61	35	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6136		№31	61	36	1943	СССР		979-й ИАП
6137		№31	61	37	1943	СССР		926-й ИАП
6138		№31	61	38	04.43	СССР		230-я ШАД
6140		№31	61	40	04.43	СССР		230-я ШАД сбит 23.07.43
6141		№31	61	41	1943	СССР		979-й ИАП
6142		№31	61	42	1943	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 05.43
6146		№31	61	46	1943	СССР		926-й ИАП
6147		№31	61	47	1943	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 13.04.43
6148		№31	61	48	1943	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 08.05.43
6152		№31	61	52	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС
6153		№31	61	53	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 05.43
6156		№31	61	56	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6157		№31	61	57	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 05.43
6161		№31	61	61	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 26.06.43
6163		№31	61	63	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6164		№31	61	64	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6165		№31	61	65	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6166		№31	61	66	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 03.06.43
6167		№31	61	67	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 05.43
6168		№31	61	68	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 05.43
6170		№31	61	70	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6172		№31	61	72	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП сбит 01.08.43
6172		№31	61	72	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП сбит 01.08.43
6173		№31	61	73	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6174		№31	61	74	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 05.43
6175		№31	61	75	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6179		№31	61	79	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 05.43
6180		№31	61	80	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6182		№31	61	82	1943	СССР		230-я ШАД сбит 19.09.43
6183		№31	61	83	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 05.43
6185		№31	61	85	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6186		№31	61	86	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 26.06.43
6187		№31	61	87	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6190		№31	61	90	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6192		№31	61	92	1943	СССР		230-я ШАД
6193		№31	61	93	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6194		№31	61	94	1943	СССР		230-я ШАД
6195		№31	61	95	1943	СССР		230-я ШАД
6199		№31	61	99	1943	СССР		230-я ШАД
6200		№31	61	100	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6201		№31	62	01	1943	СССР		документ
6202		№31	62	02	1943	СССР		230-я ШАД сбит 06.43
6203		№31	62	03	1943	СССР		790-й ИАП
6205		№31	62	05	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП потерян 07.10.43
6207		№31	62	07	1943	СССР		4-я ВА сбит 06.43
6208		№31	62	08	1943	СССР		230-я ШАД сбит 22.09.43
6209		№31	62	09	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 19.09.43
6210		№31	62	10	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП потерян 07.43
6211		№31	62	11	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6212		№31	62	12	1943	СССР		236-я ИАД потерян 06.43
6213		№31	62	13	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП потерян 20.07.43
6215		№31	62	15	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6216		№31	62	16	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 06.43
6219		№31	62	19	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 06.43
6220		№31	62	20	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП сбит 21.01.44
6221		№31	62	21	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 27.08.43
6222		№31	62	22	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП потерян 17.01.44
6223		№31	62	23	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6224		№31	62	24	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6225		№31	62	25	1943	СССР		790-й ИАП, 88-й ИАП сбит 08.10.43
6226		№31	62	26	1943	СССР		790-й ИАП
6227		№31	62	27	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6229		№31	62	29	1943	СССР		236-я ИАД потерян 06.43
6230		№31	62	30	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 23.07.43
6231		№31	62	31	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
6232		№31	62	32	1943	СССР		790-й ИАП
6234		№31	62	34	27.04.42	СССР		88-й ИАП сбит 02.08.43
6235		№31	62	35	1943	СССР		230-я ШАД сбит 07.10.43
6238		№31	62	38	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 23.07.43
6239		№31	62	39	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6241		№31	62	41	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6246		№31	62	46	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6248		№31	62	48	1943	СССР		236-я ШАД сбит 30.06.43
6249		№31	62	49	1943	СССР		236-я ШАД сбит 06.43
6251		№31	62	51	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД, 230-я ШАД
6253		№31	62	53	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП сбит 31.10.43
6254		№31	62	54	1943	СССР		4-я ВА сбит 06.43
6255		№31	62	55	1943	СССР		790-й ИАП сбит 17.08.43
6256		№31	62	56	1943	СССР		790-й ИАП сбит 09.08.43
6258		№31	62	58	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6260		№31	62	60	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 23.05.43
6262		№31	62	62	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 06.43
6263		№31	62	63	1943	СССР		4-я ВА
6264		№31	62	64	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6265		№31	62	65	1943	СССР		26-й ЗАП, 805-й ИАП сбит 11.10.43
6266		№31	62	66	1943	СССР		4-я ВА
6272		№31	62	72	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 03.06.43
6273		№31	62	73	1943	СССР		926-й ИАП сбит 23.06.43
6275		№31	62	75	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6276		№31	62	76	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП
6280		№31	62	80	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 27.08.43
6282		№31	62	82	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6283		№31	62	83	1943	СССР		214-я ШАД сбит 11.10.43
6285		№31	62	85	1943	СССР		236-я ИАД потерян 06.43
6286		№31	62	86	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
6287		№31	62	87	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП сбит 17.10.43
6288		№31	62	88	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 07.10.43
6292		№31	62	92	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП потерян 20.10.43
6294		№31	62	94	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6296		№31	62	96	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6298		№31	62	98	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП
6299		№31	62	99	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6304		№31	63	04	1943	СССР		790-й ИАП, 979-й ИАП сбит 18.09.43
6305		№31	63	05	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 19.09.43
6306		№31	63	06	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
6307		№31	63	07	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 31.07.43
6309		№31	63	09	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6311		№31	63	11	05.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 05.43
6313		№31	63	13	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6315		№31	63	15	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6317		№31	63	17	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6319		№31	63	19	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 19.07.43
6322		№31	63	22	1943	СССР		863-й ИАП потерян 07.09.43
6324		№31	63	24	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6325		№31	63	25	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 28.08.43
6326		№31	63	26	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6327		№31	63	27	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6330		№31	63	30	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП, 805-й ИАП сбит 13.01.44
6331		№31	63	31	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП потерян 03.08.43
6332		№31	63	32	1943	СССР		214-я ШАД
6333		№31	63	33	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП
6335		№31	63	35	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6338		№31	63	38	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 27.07.43
6339		№31	63	39	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 19.07.43
6340		№31	63	40	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
6346		№31	63	46	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6347		№31	63	47	1943	СССР		потерян 21.07.43
6348		№31	63	48	1943	СССР		229-й ИАД потерян 09.08.43
6349		№31	63	49	1943	СССР		4-я ВА сбит 01.08.43
6350		№31	63	50	1943	СССР		230-й ШАД сбит 24.09.43
6352		№31	63	52	1943	СССР		сбит 26.06.43
6353		№31	63	53	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП
6354		№31	63	54	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП, 805-й ИАП
6355		№31	63	55	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП потерян 17.01.44
6356		№31	63	56	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД, 230-я ШАД
6357		№31	63	57	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6358		№31	63	58	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП сбит 17.01.44
6359		№31	63	59	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП сбит 11.11.43
6360		№31	63	60	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП, 805-й ИАП сбит 11.01.44
6361		№31	63	61	1943	СССР		4-я ВА сбит 01.08.43
6363		№31	63	63	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП
6364		№31	63	64	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП сбит 21.01.44
6365		№31	63	65	1943	СССР		4-я ВА сбит 15.09.44
6366		№31	63	66	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП
6369		№31	63	69	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
6370		№31	63	70	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП сбит 10.01.44
6371		№31	63	71	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП сбит 29.01.44
6372		№31	63	72	1943	СССР		4-я ВА сбит 09.08.44
6373		№31	63	73	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП
6374		№31	63	74	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6377		№31	63	77	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП
6378		№31	63	78	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП, 25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 02.12.43
6381		№31	63	11	06.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 06.43, 229-я ИАД
6382		№31	63	82	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП
6384		№31	63	84	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6386		№31	63	86	1943	СССР		926-й ИАП
6387		№31	63	87	1943	СССР		926-й ИАП
6389		№31	63	89	1943	СССР		потерян 23.07.43
6390		№31	63	90	1943	СССР		979-й ИАП сбит 24.09.43
6391		№31	63	91	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 26.06.43
6392		№31	63	92	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6393		№31	63	93	1943	СССР		926-й ИАП
6394		№31	63	94	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6397		№31	63	97	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 22.09.43
6398		№31	63	98	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6399		№31	63	99	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД, 230-я ШАД
6401		№31	64	01	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6402		№31	64	02	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 11.10.43
6406		№31	64	06	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6410		№31	64	10	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6411		№31	64	11	1943	СССР		4 ВА сбит 01.08.43
6412		№31	64	12	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 11.01.44
6415		№31	64	15	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6416		№31	64	16	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП сбит 26.09.43
6418		№31	64	18	1943	СССР		230-я ШАД сбит 24.09.43
6419		№31	64	19	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6420		№31	64	20	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 11.10.43
6421		№31	64	21	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6423		№31	64	23	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6425		№31	64	25	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6427		№31	64	27	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД потерян 11.10.43
6429		№31	64	29	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6430		№31	64	30	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6432		№31	64	32	1943	СССР		230-я ШАД сбит 24.09.43
6433		№31	64	33	1943	СССР		214-я ШАД сбит 11.10.43
6436		№31	64	36	1943	СССР		230-я ШАД
6438		№31	64	38	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6439		№31	64	39	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6442		№31	64	42	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6445		№31	64	45	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6447		№31	64	47	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6448		№31	64	48	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 11.10.43
6449		№31	64	49	1943	СССР		230-я ШАД сбит 28.09.43
6452		№31	64	52	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6460		№31	64	60	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6461		№31	64	61	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6466		№31	64	66	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6468		№31	64	68	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД сбит 11.10.43
6471		№31	64	71	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6477		№31	64	77	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6481		№31	64	81	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6484		№31	64	84	1943	СССР		415-й ИАП
6495		№31	64	95	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП
6500		№31	64	100	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6501		№31	65	01	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6503		№31	65	03	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП, 805-й ИАП сбит 10.01.44
6505		№31	65	05	1943	СССР		229-я ИАД
6508		№31	65	08	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6510		№31	65	10	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6514		№31	65	14	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП
6518		№31	65	18	1943	СССР		4-я ВА сбит 30.09.43
6521		№31	65	21	1943	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 12.02.44
6522		№31	65	22	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6530		№31	65	30	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6531		№31	65	31	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6532		№31	65	32	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП сбит 09.01.44
6536		№31	65	36	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6538		№31	65	38	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП потерян 15.11.43
6542		№31	65	42	08.43	СССР		испытания 08.43
6544		№31	65	44	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6546		№31	65	46	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6547		№31	65	47	26.08.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6548		№31	65	48	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6549		№31	65	49	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП
6552		№31	65	52	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6554		№31	65	54	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП
6556		№31	65	56	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6564		№31	67	64	1943	СССР		415-й ИАП
6573		№31	65	73	1943	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 07.10.43
6579		№31	65	79	1943	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 05.11.43
6581		№31	65	81	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6593		№31	65	93	1943	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 23.09.43
6594		№31	65	94	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6597		№31	65	97	14.09.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6603		№31	66	03	1943	СССР		документ
6607		№31	66	07	1943	СССР		159-й ГвИАП сбит 06.05.44
6636		№31	66	36	1943	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 23.09.43
6673		№31	66	73	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6674		№31	66	74	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6678		№31	66	78	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП
6531		№31	66	31	09.43	СССР		испытания 09.43
6655		№31	66	55	1943	СССР		415-й ИАП
6672		№31	66	72	09.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 12.43
6673		№31	66	73	23.09.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6708		№31	67	08	1943	СССР		88-й ИАП сбит 28.12.43
6714		№31	67	14	1943	СССР		сбит 11.01.44
6725		№31	67	25	1943	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 23.01.43
6759		№31	67	59	1943	СССР		415-й ИАП
6780		№31	67	80	1943	СССР		415-й ИАП
6783		№31	67	83	1943	СССР		415-й ИАП
6789		№31	67	89	1943	СССР		415-й ИАП
6800		№31	67	100	1943	СССР		415-й ИАП
6801		№31	68	01	1943	СССР		415-й ИАП
6804		№31	68	04	1943	СССР		415-й ИАП
6815		№31	68	15	1943	СССР		415-й ИАП
6826		№31	68	26	1943	СССР		415-й ИАП
6882		№31	68	82	1943	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 02.12.43
6884		№31	68	84	1943	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 02.12.43
6907		№31	69	07	1943	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 02.03.44
6918		№31	69	18	29.11.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6921		№31	69	21	1943	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 04.12.43
6922		№31	69	22	1943	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 10.02.44
6929		№31	69	29	1943	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 12.02.44
6934		№31	69	34	1943	СССР		805-й ИАП потерян 24.01.44
6936		№31	69	36	30.11.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6944		№31	69	44	20.11.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6946		№31	69	46	1943	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 10.02.44
6952		№31	69	52	16.12.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6957		№31	69	57	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6979		№31	69	79	1943	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 07.04.44
6984		№31	69	84	01.44	СССР		435-й ИАП сбит 26.06.44
7015		№31	70	15	01.44	СССР		435-й ИАП сбит 29.06.44
7022		№31	70	22	01.44	СССР		435-й ИАП сбит 29.06.44
7033		№31	70	33	01.44	СССР		435-й ИАП сбит 20.10.44
7041		№31	70	41	01.44	СССР		435-й ИАП сбит 20.10.44
7042		№31	70	42	01.44	СССР		435-й ИАП сбит 20-30.10.44
7043		№31	70	43	01.44	СССР	62	435-й ИАП сбит 20.10.44
7046		№31	70	46	01.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
7065		№31	70	65	1943	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 01.04.44
7077		№31	70	77	01.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
7088		№31	70	88	25.01.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
7122		№31	71	22	03.01.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
7166		№31	71	66	02.44	СССР		ЛИИ Испытания 02.44
7174		№31	71	74	1943	СССР		163-й ГвИАП сбит 07.05.44
7186		№31	71	86	1943	СССР		159-й ГвИАП сбит 07.05.44
7191		№31	71	91	21.03.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
7192		№31	71	92	14.03.44	СССР		805-й ИАП, 163-й ГвИАП сбит 06.05.44
7195		№31	71	95	1943	СССР		159-й ГвИАП сбит 07.05.44
7203		№31	72	03	24.03.44	СССР		62-й ИАП ЧФ потерян 20.06.44
7222		№31	72	22	1944	СССР		фото ЦВМА
7228		№31	72	28	1944	СССР		фото ЦВМА

----------


## ПСП

В Норвегии : 
*7033*  LaGG-3 Hundvasshøgda
*7041* LaGG-3 Abbortjørnhøgda
*7043* Lagg-3 Skardvatnet

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен

----------


## ПСП

ЛаГГ-3 в 9 гв.иап 268 иад (за сентябрь-октябрь 1942 г) :

 319 сбит в бою 06.09.1942, сгорел.
 329 не возвратился с боевого задания 08.09.1942.
 336 подбит в бою 10.09.1942, восстановлен.
2332 поломка 05.09.1942, восстановлен. 26-30.11.1942 передан в 226 иад.
2334 подбит в бою 04.09.1942, восстановлен.
2354 Ремонт 09.09.1942-10.09.1942. 
2853 подбит в бою 08.09.1942, восстановлен.
2938 подбит в бою 11.09.1942, разбит.
3114 сбит в бою 05.09.1942, сгорел. 
3135 сбит в бою 06.09.1942, сгорел.
3183 Замена мотора 23.09.1942-27.09.1942.
3190 поломка 10.09.1942, восстановлен.
3250 поломка 05.09.1942, восстановлен.
3390 сбит в бою 06.09.1942, сгорел.
3448 Ремонт 08.09.1942-08.09.1942.
3451 Ремонт 14.10.1942-30.10.1942.
3457 разбит при транспортировке 14.11.1942. ремонту не подлежит.

----------


## Morsunin

http://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/view/?id=452578437
Материал о состоянии 510 иап на 29.III.42 г.
Архив: ЦАМО, Фонд: 21875, Опись: 0000001, Дело: 0005
Список номеров всех ЛаГГ-3 с моторами

----------


## ПСП

ЛаГГ-3 в *9 гв.иап* 268 иад (июль 1942 г) :
2208 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 01.07.1942-01.07.1942г.
2210 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 02.07.1942-04.07.1942г.
2211 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 20.07.1942-20.07.1942г.
2212 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 03.07.1942-03.07.1942г.
2214 Поломка. Ремонт 02.07.1942-02.07.1942г.
2226 Поломка. Ремонт 03.07.1942-03.07.1942г.
2227 Поломка. Ремонт 01.07.1942-01.07.1942г.
2306 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 02.07.1942-05.07.1942г.
2310 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 03.07.1942-04.07.1942г.
2348 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 18.07.1942-18.07.1942г.
2469 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 26.07.1942-26.07.1942г.
2549 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 14.07.1942-15.07.1942г.
2560 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 25.07.1942-25.07.1942г.
2845 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 21.07.1942-21.07.1942г.
2853 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 14.07.1942 и 15.07.1942г.
2954 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 19.07.1942-19.07.1942г.
2960 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 13.07.1942-14.07.1942г.
3330 Подбит в воздушном бою. Ремонт 29.07.1942 и 31.07.1942г.



   ЛаГГ-3 в *440 иап* 268 иад (июль 1942 г) :
3191 Столкнулись самолёт с самолётом. Ремонт 01.08.1942-03.08.1942г.
3258 Столкнулись самолёт с самолётом. Ремонт 01.06.1942-03.08.1942г.
3266 Сел на брюхо после воздушного боя. Требуется ремонт в стац.мастерских 02.08.1942.


Документ "Отчет о боевой работе 268 иад за июль месяц 1942 г." Страницы №22,23 и 24.
https://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/v...spravki:drugie

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен.

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен

----------


## ПСП

Эта шильда от ЛаГГ-3 ???  Серия 3106 №177, как толковать???

----------


## lindr

> Эта шильда от ЛаГГ-3 ???  Серия 3106 №177, как толковать???


это технологическая шильда, заводского номера самолета тут нет.

----------


## PPV

В архиве НАЗ в описи документов нашёл номера ЛАГГ-3 в следующем контексте:
- центровка ЛАГГ-3 N 31153001 1941 г
- отчёт по испытаниям ЛАГГ-3М-105П N 3121871 и N 0515315 на лыжах 
- отчёт по испытаниям лыж на ЛАГГ-3 N 0615303

----------


## PPV

Из книги по истории НАЗ следует, что выпуск ЛаГГ-3 на заводе 153 в 1941-42 гг составил 265+65 шт.

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------

